# Preseason: Elite @ Raptors



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Maccabi Tel Aviv Elite* (0-4) *@ Toronto Raptors* (4-0)

7:00 PM, Raptors NBATV

<img height="90" width="65" src="http://www.eurobasket.com/photos/Bynum_Will.jpg"> <img height="90" width="65" src="http://www.eurobasket.com/photos/Halperin_Yotam.jpg"> <img height="90" width="65" src="http://www.eurobasket.com/photos/Buford_Rodney.jpg"> <img height="90" width="65" src="http://www.eurobasket.com/photos/Arnold_Jamie.jpg"> <img height="90" width="65" src="http://www.eurobasket.com/photos/Vujcic_Nikola.jpg">

<img width="65" height="90" src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/tj_ford.jpg">


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I smell 5 and 0

I hope this is a romp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i hope we win, but i kinda want it to be close, they were just blown out by Cleveland.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

^ I was thinking that as well.....but after some more thought I think we should just get out and play....that should result in a blow out!

I coach High school basketball and was thinking about how we should approach our early non league games, at first I thought it a good chance to get everyone minutes. The more I think about it the more I want to set the tone for the season....Win games....come out and if you can, run teams into the ground....I don't mean only playing starters, but if my bench is better then the other team then I will let them play as long as they are good sports about it. I want my guys to have to earn minutes at practice....not feel they are entitled to them during big leads or at the end of games....I feel I have beed to soft on the players over the past few years and want to bring back more competition with the rotation.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

I hope we destroy them lol. Last years loss was an embarasment. I must say Will Bynum does have game tho.Last note I hope Fred Jones throws one down on Buford just because he was on Philly.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

im goin to this game


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Now if we lose THIS time, we deserve to be the laughing stock of the league, esp cuz every nba teams won against them


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hoping to see Parker explode against his former squad.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

recaps and commentary from those with rapstv would be much appreciated.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps started fast, Bosh with 4 points on 1 possession (3 second foul shot, score, and one), but let the outside shooting of the Elite get out of hand and gave up the lead.

Maccabi moves the ball around the horn beautifully. The extra pass is always made. Toronto could learn a lot from that.

Will Bynum looking to impress NBA scouts, showing his speed and passing.

Maccabi shooting 57% to Toronto's ~47% in the first.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Fred Jones with the monster slam!!

Raps down 31-27.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Former Sun Noel Felix had a nice first quarter, getting after the boards and showing a nice dunk and a jumpshot.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Joey Graham with the dunk off the backdoor, Golden Graham looking good this quarter.

Yotam Halperin hits off the backboard from 20'+, get real.

38-30 Elite.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Toronto lazy defending the pick and roll, Maccabi feasting on threes.

41-30 Maccabi.


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

Raptors seem very lost. Maccabi is shotting lights out. Seems like the we are playing an Away game, the crowed at ACC is chearing laod for Maccabi. Sad.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Long jumpshot for Jose, his shot has confidence this autumn.

Slip cut, Bynum with the lay-in, Maccabi still up by 11.

Illegal screen by Bosh.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Finally, good screen and roll defense, Bosh and Calderon combine for the steal, Bosh with the one-on-one breakaway finish for two.

Maccabi player fouled, 43-34 with Jamie Arnold at the line.

Graham out of the game with two fouls.

Arnold hits both.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

More pick and roll, more confusion trying to defend it for the Raps, another easy basket for Maccabi.

Bosh going to the line shooting two.

Raps are like 2 or 3 for 10 or 12 defending the pick and roll this game so far.

Hump into the game for Garbs, Ford in for Calderon, Peterson back in the game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Toronto works the ball around and Ford gets the open jumper, Maccabi up by 10, 47-37.

Guess what? More pick and roll, Toronto still can't defend, Maccabi up by 12.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Freddy Jones with another smart steal, Toronto gets the basket.

Noel Felix gets one inside on Peterson.

51-39 Elite, Mitchell calls the timeout.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ford gets into the lane, scores on the pull-up jimmy.

Screen and roll by Maccabi, score. This is gross.

Parker back in the game. 3 second violation on the Elite again.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

10 turnovers this half (so far) for the Raps.

Maccabi not letting an opportunity slip past.

53-41 Elite.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turnover by Raps, missed three by Maccabi, Ford hooks up Hump for the easy dunk.

Felix misses a three.

Maccabi scores on the turnaround, 55-45 Maccabi.

Ford holding his hammy, limping.  Ford taken out of the game. Timeout.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

****. TJ with some kind of hamstring injury. how'd it look?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Game has slowed down, Maccabi trying to grind out the half.

Calderon gets to the line again, attacking Maccabi's guards in transition.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> ****. TJ with some kind of hamstring injury. how'd it look?


Didn't see it, update later.

Raps need to do something to finish this half.

Green fouls Bosh, 2 shots.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

18-0 from the land of plenty for Maccabi this game so far.

Bosh makes it a 55-49 Maccabi lead.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Parker draws another foul on Eliyahu.

Calderon scores on the dribble-drive, 55-51.

Raps force the 24-second violation, refs thinking it over.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Refs decide on a jumpball (?!).

Bosh wins tip.

Bosh hits buzzer beater to end first half, Raps storm back in the second quarter.

55-53 at the half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Our starters played a good chunk of the first half... maybe some internal pressure on the Raps to win this one.


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

good run at the end. however, the game is disgusting, too many turnovers by the raptors. Seems like its a TORONTO ELITE home game *sigh*. Where are our Fans!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Always lots of Israeli (sp?) fans at this one.

Ford is back in the game, just a stinger or something. Good news.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Noel Felix got a good look at Bosh making a lay-in.

Sharp pulls up, hits the 18 footer. Off of what? The screen and roll.

Ford crashes the lane, misses, off a Maccabi player, Raps ball.

Parker misses the baseline J.

Noel Felix draws the foul on Rasho.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

thanks for the play by play speedy


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

phew. ford's ok.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> phew. ford's ok.


 what happened?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Felix hits a pair, 59-55 Elite.

Parker hits the tough turnaround. He shoots like T-Mac with the split legs.

Quick fast break by Raps, Ford connects with Peterson, easy lay-up.

Felix burns Rasho. Sam Mitchell freaks, gets t'd up. Get'em lit up, Sam!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sam was angry at the ref, not Rasho, FYI.

Ford crashes the lane, draws the foul on Bynum.

Fan fest with free admission on Sunday, 2:30.

Ford splits a pair.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

anyone else going to the fanfest?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

61-60 Maccabi.

Parker draws the foul on Yasitis (sp?).

Parker misses the long jumper.

Yasitis misses, didn't miss in the first half.

Ford misses the pull up, Rasho gets the o-board.

Bosh misses his second three, Raps haven't hit one tonight. Where's Garbs?

Sharp gets stripped, Rasho can't keep the ball in bounds, Elite ball.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Maccabi can't hit the threes now, missed six in a row.

Parker gets to the rack, Raps get the lead.

Felix travels, no call.

Raps force another good turnover, Ford on the break, gets fouled.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh with the iso, semi-blocked by Felix, Raps ball, strange sequence.

Peterson with the slip cut, easy bucket.

Maccabi looks gassed.

Another missed three for the Elite. Offensive rebound.

Easy lay in for Noel Felix, 64-63 Raps.

Bosh turnover, Bynum fouled on the break.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedy rules.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Maccabi regains the lead on free throws, 65-64. Another close finish?

Another turnover by Raps. Bynum with the second effort, gets the bucket.

Bynum called for blocking foul, Ford bulldozed him. Bynum's fourth foul.

Humphries and Tucker--Chuck calls them the hammer and nails. Tucker hasn't seen the floor this game.

Bosh with the turnover in traffic.

Jamie Arnold on the soft lay-in, Maccabi up by 5.

Sharp with the foul on Garbs. Time out.

69-64 Maccabi.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice play by play Speedster. Keep it up.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

speedy doing his best Petey impersonation right now.

Wait...

Krstic >>>> Bosh.

Now it's his best.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Garbajosa is "The Great Garbo" according to Chuck.

Another 3 in the key called on Maccabi. NBA rules rule.

3 point game, 69-66.

Bosh iso, turnover. Getting to be a trend.

Ford on the break, fast, gets to the rack, draws the foul.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ doesn't look any worse for wear after the first-half hamstring issue.

Another forced turnover for the Raps, Parker and Jones hook up, draw the foul on the break. Jones to the line. He's been a great FT shooter this preseason.

4:37 left in the quarter.

Jones hits both, 1 point game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks for these updates


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps force a late shot clock situation, Jones draws the foul at the other end. More free throws for Indiana Jones. Finally misses a FT. He's only hit one shot this game but has 12 points, 10/11 from the line.

71-69 Raps.

Maccabi has no jump in their step right now.

Tucker in the game, defends the much bigger Arnold well, missed shot.

Back the other way, fast break, Ford finishes, time out Maccabi, Raps up 73-69.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Maccabi is one of their last ten.

Ford gets to the rack, shooting free throws.

Back the other way Haperin draws the foul on Ford, shooting free throws.

Noel Felix back in the game for Jamie "Hey" Arnold.

Calderon into the game.

Tucker draws the foul on Vujcic (sp?).

Our strong guards get to the line at will. Maccabi with no energy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

77-71 Raps, slowly taking this game in hand.

Three second violation on the Raps, Maccabi misses shot.

Raps have 30 bench points.

Maccabi miss another one, get the o-board.

Felix misses, back the other way, Garbs misses transition three.

Tucker fighting for the o-board, gets the possession.

Parker savvy ball fake, scores and one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps up 80-71.

Tucker fouls Felix away from play.

Graham takes Parker out of the game.

Raps second unit making it tough for Maccabi.

Raps get the turnover, back the other way.

Calderon drives, draws the foul. More hand checks on our guards. Maccabi isn't interested in moving laterally.

Calderon to the line.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

37-12 free throw attempts in favour of Raps.

Maccabi airballs three.

Jones the other way, misses pull-up.

Maccabi misses again.

Raps the other way, look to stretch out the last minute of quarter.

Jones misses, Tucker there to clean up the mess.

Maccabi misses long three.

Fred Jones nearly hits half-court shot, second time this game.

84-71 Raps at the end of the third. Game looks to be over barring a Tel Aviv miracle.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Pics


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Tucker playing the power forward spot.

Joey Graham attacks the rim, power move, big dunk!

Maccabi misses long three.

Joey Graham hits the transition lay-in.

Maccabi looks like garbage. Time-out.

Martin has a bandaid on the back of his fat bald head.

They showed a cutie in the stands who looked like the chick from the show Felicity.

Crowd losing interest in the game. Cheerleaders trying to get something going.

Chuck asking for suggestions for second unit nickname.

Garbs with the quick hands, forces jump ball.

[strike]Borat[/strike] I mean Garbs loses tip.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sharp hits a three, first for Maccabi this half.

88-74 Raps.

Fred called for the brush-off with the elbow.

Bynum back in the game.

Ma-cca-bi chant in the crowd.

Joey Graham draws the charge on Bynum, should be his fifth.

Bynum gets t'd up, Maccabi meltdown continues.

Calderon hits the free throw.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Tucker and Jones attacking the glass, another o-board.

Jones with the bullet inside to Tucker, easy lay-in.

Jones with the steal, breakaway dunk, reverse, kaboom!

Tucker fouls someone.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jones 14, Calderon 10, Graham 9. Good bench production. Garbs still not making an offensive impact (but playing great D).

Another foul by Tucker out front. Nails has 3 fouls.

Raps second unit defending the pick and roll.

Raps turn it over on the fast break.

Jones fouls Felix, free throws.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chuck insisting the NBA league officials send Bynum the bill for the tech foul, hilarous.

Jack: if a guest broke a dish at your house--
Chuck: (interrupts) I'd make them pay.
Jack: no you wouldn't!

lol

Guess what? Offensive rebound, PJ Tucker, puts it back in. 8 points, 3 boards in 8 minutes for PJ.

Sharp misses, Jones with the board. Jones is everything to everyone.

Tucker with another foul, up to 4.

Haven't seen Rodney Buford tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps up 95-77, the game is a foregone conclusion right now.

Andrea gets from the top of the arc to the rack in about 3 or 4 steps but loses the ball out of bounds.

Felix travels.

The Hammer replaces the Nails, Hump back in the game. Both drawing praise from Chuck and Jack.

Bargs not doing much this game but nobody seems to care. He's going to have lots of slack this year.

Calderon hits his jumper, 12 points, 4 ast, 3/5 shooting. Confident.

Graham with the hustle play, crashing to the floor, tries to get the time-out, gets the jump ball. Second unit looks stellar.


----------



## BeautifulStruggle (Jun 30, 2006)

This looks like the strongest second unit in raps history. They might not be as skilled as the starters but I definitely love the element of toughness they bring, something we have been lacking in since the Oakley years.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Andrea misses a three, follows his shot, gets the board, goes to the rack with force, draws the foul on the dunk.

Israeli jr. national hockey team playing in Toronto tonight. Say what?

Mago hits a pair, Raps up 99-77.

Great defense by the Raps, Hump and Calderon double-team. Ball trickles out of bounds.

Hey Arnold way out of control, good D by raps.

Joey Graham with the easy spot-up jimmy. Raps crack 100.

Chincy chincy hand check foul on Mago. Still plays with an R where his number should be.

I hope to see Parker finish out this game.

Maccabi misses a pair of free throws.

Bargs goes to the lane, Maccabi is tired, foul him, Mago at the line again.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

BeautifulStruggle said:


> This looks like the strongest second unit in raps history. They might not be as skilled as the starters but I definitely love the element of toughness they bring, something we have been lacking in since the Oakley years.


Welcome!

Bargs hits 1 of 2. 102-77 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Maccabi misses a three, Hammer gobbles up the board.

Fred Jones hits the lay-in in transition. Looks great this preseason.

Another foul on Mago, trying to defend the smaller man.

Darrick Martin makes his preseason debut.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

104-79 Raps.

Hammer travels. Bynum back into the fray.

Jack likes our depth. Who wouldn't?

Maccabi is way out of this game. No concentration, no energy.

Martin forces the turnover.

D-Mart's bandaid looks awful, but he takes and hits a shot to make up for it.

Slokar hasn't played yet. Only one on the bench.

Mago with the nice interior board. Six on the night.

Joey tried to feed Mago inside, deflected out of bounds.

Sam calling the play from mid-court.

Ohhhhhhh. Pretty set play sets up Mago for the silky 16 footer. Kudos to Sam.

Raps get the ball back, Mago to the rack, draws the foul.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

26 turnovers for the Elite leads to 36 Raps points.

Andrea isn't having a great game but he is turning it into a good one.

Raps haven't hit from long range tonight. Doesn't count--just preseason.

Bynum can't finish, Mago boards, leads the break, gets the jumper. Sweetness.

8/7 in 13 minutes for Mago.

Raps get another defensive stop, Mago draws one on Felix.

111-79. The salami and cheese is turning it's been out for so long.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago soars to the rim, fouled again. Splits a pair.

Martin's bandaid is distracting the hell out of me.

Mago misses from three.

Slokar makes his first showing, Raps have gone all the way into the bench.

Maccabi is 2 of their last 16 from three. Raps have been better on the perimeter, but lets face it, Maccabi is out of wind.

112-83 Raps.

Bargs with the big flush inside from Martin.

Maccabi turns it over.

Chuck offering the second unit name winner lunch on Chucks' dime.

Martin gets the foul. Bandaid is from a shaving cut. Get a HeadBlade already, Darrick.

Raps up over 110 again. Scoring like crazy this preseason.

116-83 Raps.

Raps force another turnover.

Tucker with the breakaway, big one-handed slam dunk. Nails is in double figures, 7 or 8 Raps in that category.

Green misses a shot. 118-83.

Maccabi misses from three, Andrea boards.

Martin misses a sloppy three.

Game is in slow motion now.

Block by Mago, called for the foul. Felix to the line.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chuck pimping the open practice Sunday.

Turn out the lights.

5-0 in preseason this year.

Parker doesn't get back into the game but gets the satisfaction of winning big against his old team.

118-84 final.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

speedy for prez!

thanks for the updates, man


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

frank_white said:


> speedy for prez!
> 
> thanks for the updates, man


No problem, guys.

Beats working on excavation estimates, like I should be doing. :cheers: 



Player of the game: Fred Jones. He is Mr. Hustle. Better ball-handler and passer than I expected, good rebounder, attacks relentlessly. Should be a great player for us going forward.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> No problem, guys.
> 
> Beats working on excavation estimates, like I should be doing. :cheers:
> 
> ...


u do understand that with this new found optimism of the team, i expect ur long post game analysis that are in depth and very well done


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> u do understand that with this new found optimism of the team, i expect ur long post game analysis that are in depth and very well done


Saving that for the regular season.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

5-0 in the preseason! =)

Thanks for the updates Speedy!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good stuff.... but... who the **** chants for Maccabi, even at a preseason game? That's disgusting... get out of my city.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Saving that for the regular season.


atta boy... :cheers:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Gotta give props to Speedy. 

Good to see the Raps stay undefeated.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Complete set of photos. =)
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/tor/photos


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Anyone got a boxscore? NBA.com's not working right. All I can find out is that the Raptors blew Tel Aviv out, which is probably a good thing considering we lost to them last year. It helps our image, especially since the Sixers lost to Barcelona a couple weeks ago. Can't really comment on the game as I didn't see a box, but it's good that we won. (5-0 baby!)


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

NBA.com box scores haven't been working right since preseason started...wtf is wrong with the admins there, they SUCK


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

TORONTO (AP) -- Chris Bosh and Fred Jones each scored 16 points and six other Raptors reached double figures in Toronto's 118-84 preseason victory over Maccabi Tel-Aviv on Thursday night.

T.J. Ford added 13 points for the Raptors, who lost to Maccabi at the Air Canada Centre one year ago almost to the day. In that game, just the second loss for an NBA team to an international club since the league sanctioned such competition in 1987, Anthony Parker made a winning jumper at the buzzer to win 105-103.

Toronto (4-0) signed Parker in the offseason. He had 11 points against his former team.

Bosh, who missed the previous two exhibition games with a sore left heel, had to plead with coach Sam Mitchell to play Thursday.

Noel Felix had 19 points for Maccabi, who have also lost to Phoenix, Cleveland and San Antonio this preseason.

Toronto trailed by as many as 13 points in the first half but finished the second quarter on a 12-2 run. Bosh's fadeaway jumper at the buzzer made it 55-53.

Maccabi shot 58 percent in the first half, but Toronto tightened its defense in the third quarter. Maccabi went the final 5:54 of the third without scoring and Toronto closed the quarter on a 20-2 run.

Toronto outscored Maccabi 65-29 in the second half as Maccabi went 7-for-30 from the field and committed 16 turnovers. 
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...bYF?slug=ap-maccabi-raptors&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Raptors 118, Maccabi 84*
Oct. 20, 2006. 08:15 AM
DOUG SMITH
SPORTS REPORTER

They were unrelated moments in an unimportant game. Or maybe not.

Joey Graham drives the baseline and dunks a minute before he catches a court-length pass in stride and completes a picture-perfect fast break.

Fred Jones hits a jumper with a smooth stroke on one possession and then makes a steal and his breakaway reverse dunk is the stuff of the highlight reels.

P.J. Tucker, who seems to have some kind of sixth sense for a basketball, sneaks along the baseline, gets his hand on a missed shot and tips it in for a basket just before he goes back to the defensive end and battles like a wrestler to get position and rebounds.

If there's one enduring image from Thursday night's lopsided Raptor victory over Maccabi Tel Aviv, it's that those three guys, battling for minutes and shots and a place in the nightly rotation, seem to bring out the best in each other.

Like anyone would be surprised, given the competitive nature of most athletes.
http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...191&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i was a little worried when i saw the score at half time, but i guess they were tired from the game vs cleveland


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

madman said:


> i was a little worried when i saw the score at half time, but i guess they were tired from the game vs cleveland


Yeah, judging by Speedy's notes (thx BTW), it sounds like Elite just ran out of gas.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mVsOW38ynRw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mVsOW38ynRw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

